# Any Americans in Palermo?



## vbs426

Hello! I'm an American who lived in Palermo and is now moving back. I love making new Italian friends but it's always nice meeting cool Americans too. If any of you are out there, let me know!


----------



## lbwaterpoloman

*American in Palermo*



vbs426 said:


> Hello! I'm an American who lived in Palermo and is now moving back. I love making new Italian friends but it's always nice meeting cool Americans too. If any of you are out there, let me know!


25 year old long beach native, just got to palermo soho yesterday. I also have another buddy on his way down from Bolivia in a couple weeks. Always happy to grab a drink, send me a message.

-Rane


----------



## maristella

Hi! I have just re-located to Palermo after living abroad for a while, and to my disappointment  I noticed there are no meet up groups here for expats...
Are there still any Americans living here?


----------



## Cheru

Hi Maristella

I have a friend who lives in Palermo, from Ireland, not sure how I can get you her name without this post being deleted for "advertising" so perhaps some moderators can enlighten me on how I can communicate this name to the user without breaching the forum rules?

Thanks

Cheru


----------



## MaidenScotland

Cheru said:


> Hi Maristella
> 
> I have a friend who lives in Palermo, from Ireland, not sure how I can get you her name without this post being deleted for "advertising" so perhaps some moderators can enlighten me on how I can communicate this name to the user without breaching the forum rules?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cheru




Basically you can't. If your friend want to communicate with someone on here the best solution is for your friend to join the forum.

Maiden


----------



## Cheru

Hi Maristella

sorry but I am unable to pass you her details. I will send her an email with this thread and ask her to join the forum if she would like to make new (English-speaking) friends in Palermo and hopefully you will be able to make contact with her directly

Have a Good Easter

Cheru



MaidenScotland said:


> Basically you can't. If your friend want to communicate with someone on here the best solution is for your friend to join the forum.
> 
> Maiden


----------



## enzocchio

*american livin in palermo*

hello my friend i live in new york how ever i do go to palermo 2times a year have a place there and a car 
i am in the processes in finding a job there 
my name is vincenzo


----------



## Cheru

what kind of job are you looking for? 




enzocchio said:


> hello my friend i live in new york how ever i do go to palermo 2times a year have a place there and a car
> i am in the processes in finding a job there
> my name is vincenzo


----------



## enzocchio

i m a landscaper and construction what do you do?


----------



## enzocchio

*americanos*

they will all come in august i think u are alittle early il be there in september lookin 4 a job:tongue1:



maristella said:


> Hi! I have just re-located to Palermo after living abroad for a while, and to my disappointment  I noticed there are no meet up groups here for expats...
> Are there still any Americans living here?


----------

